# Naruto-Arena Online-Multiplayer Game



## Naruto-Arena (Jun 8, 2006)

It's finally done!

We have been working for almost a year on this, and we are finally ready to reveal it to naruto's most loyal fans, you guys! 

The London Anime Shopping Guide

The version we are releasing now is the first open BETA version, which still needs some tweaking. This is where you guys come in.

We would like you to play this absolutely amazing game, and give us feedback of what you think about it on The London Anime Shopping Guide.



A naruto-arena.com battle is a 3 versus 3 match. Both you and your opponent select 3 characters that will fight till one of the teams is completely down. Each character has four unique skills, which can be used for defence or attacking your opponent.

To measure your skill we have implemented the ninja ladder, where you will be able to earn different ranks. The number one will be titled the hokage of Naruto-arena!

We hope to see you soon on The London Anime Shopping Guide. And if you like what you see, you're free to spread the word to your friends! The more players, the better the experience.

Greetz from the staff at Naruto-arena.com!

(please keep in mind that this game has JUST been released, so dont expect everything to go smoothly right away. But please stick with us, we will get there very soon!)

*As stated by the Game section moderator:*
Could everyone please keep the spamming minimal, or the thread will be locked. If you need to talk convo-style, then use Kisame's new FC:

Link removed

If people are caught spamming here they'll swiftly lose several hundred from their post count and if persistent will gain a ban.

*Original thread:*
Link removed


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't find a good tactical team! Can somebody please help me?


----------



## bluegender_2k (Jun 16, 2006)

^^ are there any specific characters you want to use or are good with?


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 16, 2006)

Alchemist ninja said:
			
		

> I can't find a good tactical team! Can somebody please help me?


Its called testing it out and dont ask for help.


Seriously.  In this game, if you have half a brain you can win.  Then if your against a dude with half a brain, its all luck.


----------



## emingygurl (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, just experiment around and see what you like. That's what I did, and I'm with a pretty decent team right now. I'm happy. -shrug-


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jun 16, 2006)

O.O can you tell me? It isn't a el-cheapo type combo like Shino Tema, Tenten right? I learned from people that using combos like that is bad because it never gives opponent decent chance to fight and thus just makes it no fun.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 16, 2006)

Difference between a spam post and a good one is that where you just put "I have the best team" as spam, it would have been fine if you'd actually put content in to say what your successful team was.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 16, 2006)

I was just making a post to suscribe to the new thread but it seems to stay even after the deleted posted.

my team is

shika shino temari

_For future reference go to 'Thread Tools' and 'Subscribe to this Thread' and you can do so without posting - Shrooms_


----------



## Neji (Jun 16, 2006)

uhhhm then....i have the best team in which no one can beat me that gave me an 8 win streak.....

better?

_Try and put more content in, like who the team consists of - Shrooms_


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help everybody! I now made an awesome team of Hinata, Rock Lee, and temari.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool, I'll try it out

EDIT: I have Gaara, Sasuke and Temari


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 16, 2006)

i have a question who better tenten or saukra


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh joy.  Im fighting you right now.  What a shitty battle...we have the exact same el cheapo teams.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 17, 2006)

The games cool but the only problem is not seperating the ranks,
what i mean is that i was able to fight the #5 guy for my first match and it suked


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 17, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:
			
		

> i have a question who better tenten or saukra


It depends on what you are looking for. 

Sakura can be used to constantly stun an opponent for a round 
and be used to heal teammates

Tenten can deal damage to the whole opposing team
and tenten can be used to pause opposing teams which is very useful... like shadowbind.

It really depends on the type of team you are going for.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 17, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> The games cool but the only problem is not seperating the ranks,
> what i mean is that i was able to fight the #5 guy for my first match and it suked


Ok i take that bak i played him 2 more times and when 2 undefeated, the 2nd time i played him it came down to 1 on 1 and i would have died in an atack form full power choji but i luckily killed him(Temari was in the red), then the 3rd game same sit but with a full life sasuke instead of temari in read
Edit:I played and i just got hacked i think, the game never started it just said i lost no pics or name came up i just died it suked


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 17, 2006)

...There is a bug of attacks not registering.... I refuse to play until they fix it.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 17, 2006)

What the hell, I never played a game and I have 1 loss this far...


----------



## Naruto-Arena (Jun 18, 2006)

What do you peeps think of the ranking system so far?

Do you increase and drop to fast or is it fine like this?


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Jun 18, 2006)

The ranking system is awesome. It is fine the way it is.


----------



## Neji (Jun 18, 2006)

> Do you increase and drop to fast or is it fine like this?


 
i dropped 190 spots, but i havent played like in 4 days , so i guess its alright, pretty hard to get back up now though


----------



## emingygurl (Jun 19, 2006)

I loved it, but got a bit confused. Overnight I dropped from rank 10 to 11, and then I was gone for a few hours during the afternoon and dropped about 10 ranks. XD Now I'm in the 40's. x.x


----------



## Raikage (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah i haven't played in like a week and i dropped from 9 to 230 it sucks


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

I just joined it, and what are the controls? Sorry I don't want to be killed to bad on my first try.


----------



## Sakashi (Jun 20, 2006)

apparently, it's kinda like a card game, cept no cards...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. That is a bit different than what I thought. Thank you. LOL I am so weird sometimes.


----------



## Wiseman (Jun 28, 2006)

It looks like a great game.
Im gonna try it


----------



## Jaxel (Jun 28, 2006)

This game gets boring fast...


----------



## Naruto-Arena (Jun 29, 2006)

Jaxel said:
			
		

> This game gets boring fast...


We are still doing updates that are not directly seen. 

And btw, we now have Player Cards!
Click HERE


Soon a lot of updates will come like forums,chat support, unlockable characters, tournaments etc.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2006)

Good good. I just want Itachi as soon as possible.


----------



## Cloudie (Jun 29, 2006)

It's fun to try and find a good team.  I really like this game! It's quite entertaining!


----------



## aliklik (Jul 2, 2006)

what happened to two new charectors per week.
I was hokage i while back but i stopped playing bc there are np new charectors and there havent been for a while


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 2, 2006)

> what happened to two new charectors per week.
> I was hokage i while back but i stopped playing bc there are np new charectors and there havent been for a while



yeah they said 2 weeks for updates. I guess it was bugs


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 2, 2006)

porridge cakes, i want more characters >_<


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm currently using Lee, Sakura and Sasuke
I choose Lee since he doesn't use many bloodline chackra points, Sakura for the healing and the KO punch, and sasuke for...well you know why XDDDD

Just a thought though, I'd be cool if there was a little animation playing when you made your move or something, or just some text saying (example) "Sasuke uses Chidori against Naruto and deals blah blah blah damage" stuff like that, and some bg music might help (though I turned on my own music)


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yay*

Good game, but I think it would be cooler if it was more... non tactical? And all card game like?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 2, 2006)

uhm, that's kinda the point of the whole game 
guess it just isn't your style


----------



## ShikamaruNara (Jul 5, 2006)

*Naruto-Arena*

I know some of you people have to play it. Post your Naruta Arena name here, talk about strategies, favorite teams, or just anything in general about Naruto-Arena.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2006)

ShikamaruNara said:
			
		

> I know some of you people have to play it. Post your Naruta Arena name here, talk about strategies, favorite teams, or just anything in general about Naruto-Arena.


Use search if you could next time since there was already a thread about Naruto-Arena.  Thread merged. ^^


----------



## ShikamaruNara (Jul 6, 2006)

Naruto-Sasuke-Shikamaru, Temari-Tenten-Shikamaru are my favorite teams, and great game guys, can't wait for the finished version.


----------



## ShikamaruNara (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry Donkey Show and thanks.


----------



## Raikage (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry everyone i've been gone for like a month when i left i was rank 9 now then when i got back on i was rank 1444 but i look forward to facing you guys


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 6, 2006)

> sorry everyone i've been gone for like a month when i left i was rank 9 now then when i got back on i was rank 1444 but i look forward to facing you guys



lol thats sad.


----------



## Mello (Jul 6, 2006)

I restarted my acount just now because i had like 25 wins and 50 losses (yeah im not so good at this game)


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello fellow naruto duelists.


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2006)

I just joined this morning I think it is a pretty fun system.


----------



## MethaneNoJutsu (Jul 7, 2006)

I joined yesterday

Hokage today 

Maybe it's time to retire while I'm ahead eh?


----------



## Neji (Jul 7, 2006)

> I joined yesterday
> 
> Hokage today
> 
> Maybe it's time to retire while I'm ahead eh?


 
nope retiring early means your a loser


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 7, 2006)

I joined the game, didn't have a clue how to play then left.  
Maybe because I didn't understand the tutorial magically.  
But if I was still playing, I'd probably use TenTen, Lee and Shino.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been using Shika-Lee-Sakura. Obviously, Shikamaru's in there to lock the team up, and use Shadow Strangle to take out one guy. Lee is there as a desperation move(since His Lotus+Gates Opening=Instant Death to one opposing team member almost always), and Sakura is a good balance.

Although Im looking for a good third member..I had neji in for awhile, didn't like him, been trading off between tem and sakura, but I'm not to fond of them. My concept is to try and balance Chakra usage, so that no matter what chakra I get, I can attack, or atleast do something(since I never get the taijutsu chakra when I need it ;p)


----------



## shady0008 (Jul 8, 2006)

i reckon hakus better than shika and rock lees mad my third member is neji i use him to take the opponenets chakra other than that his pretty useless


----------



## Anego (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't understand the 'streaks' mean.. because it can be 'positive' and 'negative'.. 
the tutorial is not easy to understand XD *oh, maybe i'm stupid..*


----------



## shady0008 (Jul 8, 2006)

nara-dhei said:
			
		

> I don't understand the 'streaks' mean.. because it can be 'positive' and 'negative'..
> the tutorial is not easy to understand XD *oh, maybe i'm stupid..*



whats the problem with the streaks??


----------



## Anego (Jul 8, 2006)

shady0008 said:
			
		

> whats the problem with the streaks??



i don't understand what it means. why can it be (+) and (-)?

*english is not my mother-language XD *


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jul 8, 2006)

^If you have a +, the number next to it means you won that many games without losing.  If you have a -, it mean your on a losing streak, with the number next to it being the amount of games you lost.  It's kind of hard to understand, but just know that you do not want to have -'s, always try to get +'s.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 16, 2006)

> Note: Because of the problems you will have to wait a little big longer for Ino. Expect her to be unlocked tommorownight.



Yay for Ino, finally I can do that InoShikaCho thingy.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jul 16, 2006)

yes, 2-time hokage... it's gettin' easier.  I need a new team, it's too cheap.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 16, 2006)

Hokage Mac Dre said:
			
		

> yes, 2-time hokage... it's gettin' easier.  I need a new team, it's too cheap.




I just started using a new team. Sakura-Shika-Cho. Insanity I tell you. Insanity.


----------



## never- (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone try out ino yet? She's pretty awesome, I believe i'll be replacing sakura with her in my team


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 17, 2006)

lol cant believe there is a naruto online game!!!


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 17, 2006)

going try her out now


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jul 17, 2006)

my team is shino ino and naruto


----------



## Naruto-Arena (Aug 10, 2006)

We did another balance update. It could be time to make new strategies now


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 11, 2006)

My Team is Gaara,Shikamaru,Lee won 3 times loss 1 time(When I didn't Understand how to play)


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 16, 2006)

who do you think will make a good team? i use neji naruto ino and i think its not too bad...


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you should put back ino's chakra draining ability....
i really loved that one...
but in this case i'd rather use mind body disturbance that that...

Pls. don't nerf rape ino....


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish there was an animation fight of that too...

not just the window dropping again and again./..


----------



## The Venom (Aug 25, 2006)

Just started playing :\ Usually use Shika/Lee/Depends.. Usually Kiba or maybe be shino.

Any strats on this team?
^_^


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 25, 2006)

i've stoped playing this game. for some reason when ever i would win a fight it would count it as a loss and i would loss points. after it kept doing this for 6 games straight i stoped playing.


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 25, 2006)

My team is Kiba, Temari, and Naruto.


----------



## Rko_412 (Aug 26, 2006)

It's all mest up?Whats going on?


----------



## almighty28 (Nov 3, 2006)

right now i am using naruto haku and sasuke to try and get zabuza unlocked but i can wait ntil the jonin teachers are unlocked


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't figure out how to play the missions.


----------



## Wunderchu (Nov 4, 2006)

Morcalivan7 said:


> I can't figure out how to play the missions.


to do the missions, one needs to do do what the mission says under "Mission Goals"... for example,

for this mission: 


it says: "Win 5 battles with Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke in your team."




so, to complete that mission, one needs to make a team with Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke as a 3 person team, and win 5 games with that team.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ya, figured that outeventually. It's annoying having to play with those 3 characters for so long even after reaching special jounin, and then have to try and find opponents for sasuke. I've yet to face a single Chouji and he's the only one I have left.

The quitters who freeze the game and rob me of victories, the multiple bugs when combining different combos or letting the timer run out, and especially having no chat gets annoying but the game is damn addictive either way. Can't wait to get to the point where I can finally ditch the 3 goofballs and use the good combos I tested. Having Kabuto as a bonus is nice too. 

Overall good game for a free web browser. I was thinking of buying the Naruto games from PS2 but now... hehe.


----------



## LykeOmgPwned (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm trying 2 get zabuza but i can't find a good team to go with haku, i've tried using lee and ino to kind of balance out chakra, but so far i just get mauled. It's a pretty good game once u get the hang of it.


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Nov 8, 2006)

My normal team is shizune,sakura and sasuke but im trying to unlock kimimaro so i have to use gaara and Lee.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, this game would be fun, if it didn;t suck so much.

Next time I lose a game because i cant get a single Blue OR Green chakra 4 turns in a row, i am gonna go shoot someone in the kneecaps.  preferably whoever is responsible for that frustration.

That has happened 3 games in a row now.  and i only needed one of either type.

Also, nice is the fact that i need to kill EVERYONE as sasuke for a mission.  but noone plays Ino.  about 30 games now, not a single sight of her.  could someone enlighten me on how to accomplish this task?

Lastly.  In an attempt to make use of the excessive amount of White/red chakra i get, i switched my team around to one that relies somewhat on blue and green.  First 3 turns i get 6 white and 3 blue.

I would really like some tips on what the fuck i am missing, so i can fix my sytle and actualyl play, instead of press "defend" and wait for hte other team to kill me.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

i use haku temari and shino (love this team)


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 8, 2006)

i'm testing out some people since i just signed up, my best combo so far is Neji(steals Chakra for my other members) Gaara(easy to kill people and most will target him leaving the others alone) Sasuke(good for using Taijutsu in a tough spot and if i have time i can use Chidori)


----------



## Draffut (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, after alot of testing, i have founda decent team. (without using any unlockable charecters)

It is pretty much:  Gaara, Sakura, Ino.  The only weakness i have found in this team is no way to really use Bloodline chakra.

Basically if you get white chakra, stun attack with Ino.  Green, stun punch with Sakura, Blue, Sand prison with Gaara.  Sakura and Ino weaken them as they stun, and Gaara can instant kill.  It leads to slow drawn out fights, but barrring getting far to much Bloodline Chakra, your opposing team should never have more then 1 charecter usable.  and if you ever get 2 Genjutsu chakra in a single round (which i never do)  Ino's 3 turn stun is killer.


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Nov 9, 2006)

I stopped playing since it got kinda Boring


----------



## Ulio (Nov 10, 2006)

How do you do missions?i am new in the game  i am genin rank.


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Nov 11, 2006)

Ulio said:


> How do you do missions?i am new in the game  i am genin rank.



Depends on which one you do some you have to get 5 wins in a row with a certain team.
does anyone know a good 3 man team with gaara and lee?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2006)

Yuki said:


> Depends on which one you do some you have to get 5 wins in a row with a certain team.
> does anyone know a good 3 man team with gaara and lee?



A good disabler would be ideal.  Someone who can keep them alive along enough for their moves to go off.  And defiantely not someone who uses Taijutsu or Ninjutsu.  Maybe Shino?  He takes a while to get going, but most attacks will be focused on your other two chars, and you can get an army of bugs out, and abuse his 2 turn defense.

I am still working on the first missions, but thats my guess.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

This game is actually surprisongly fun.


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Nov 24, 2006)

how do you get to chunin,  jounin etc rank? how many victorys do you need etc


----------



## vyli (Nov 25, 2006)

that's not about how many times you have to win, but on which rank you actually are... and this number is still changing because of increasing number of players


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2006)

How good is special jounin? I've been getting addicted to this game lately. My teams Hinata, and Gaara, with anything as a thrid.


----------



## gaspi (Nov 25, 2006)

Xx Sasuke xX said:


> I stopped playing since it got kinda Boring



yeah same here. :/
not only it's boring, it's pretty weird too.


----------



## vyli (Nov 25, 2006)

what's weird?


----------



## Ulti inactive (Nov 26, 2006)

It's a shame it's currently offline... Well my friend and I can't get onto the website. I was 5th (Legendary Sannin ranking) and was on my way to 1st (Hokage ranking) but the website decided to go down -_- Now it's almost time to sleep and when I get back tomorrow I would have been pushed like 150 places down. -_-


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Nov 26, 2006)

is this free to play? if so I'll join naruto arena


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea it's free.


----------



## vyli (Nov 27, 2006)

Ulti said:


> It's a shame it's currently offline... Well my friend and I can't get onto the website. I was 5th (Legendary Sannin ranking) and was on my way to 1st (Hokage ranking) but the website decided to go down -_- Now it's almost time to sleep and when I get back tomorrow I would have been pushed like 150 places down. -_-


similar things keep meeting me on naruto-arena, but i keep playin', since its for slovakia important   ... you know, we want to get first, slovakia was highest on 4# ... you know, there's not too much slovak players, we have about hundred of players and the other are just second accounts of slovak players...


----------



## sound nin (Dec 2, 2006)

if u like that play this cool game at 

_________________________________________________-

_______________________________
best game ever naruto arena is ok````~


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant stand naruto arena i cant see if my oppoents health is goin down or not jeez


----------



## Akkarin323 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ummmm the webpage is blank....??


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 3, 2006)

i just figure damage before the attack but if u cant do that or forget u can always click the opposing players characters and it will tell u current health and any skills that may be active. hope that helped, later


----------



## vyli (Dec 3, 2006)

N-A isn't updated for such a long time, that's shamefull ... what's going on, authors are running low on money? geezkyu


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 4, 2006)

a few questions

1.does any 1 know when thry will update this game with private matches and rest of the characters, are the creators short on funds or is it the having a life factor lol.

2.does any 1 know exactly when chakra is given to each player and when hits connect. is it after each players turn or do both players recieve their chakra at the same time at the start of each new set of rounds. Exlayer 1 is first and has 1 ninjutsu chakra and kabuto. will using his chakra scaples steal a chakra from player two who hasent had a chance to go yet or not. does player two already have their three chakra pieces or not when i launch the move.

Also, THIS GAME IS FREAKING AWESOME, props to the creators and thanks to any 1 who can answer my questions.


----------



## vyli (Dec 4, 2006)

well about second question.. your opponent gets just 2 chakras.. you already have stolen him one


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 4, 2006)

i went through hell trying to beat that sasuke's quest for power


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 4, 2006)

so your saying that when the game start both players already have their 1 and 3 chakras. if so then thanks cause that helps alot. now how about that first question......come on.......any takers......speculation.......o well. lol


----------



## EPSimpson (Dec 4, 2006)

How do you unlock Kimimaro?


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

u have to complete "the search for kimi" mission in the serve untill death area


----------



## vyli (Dec 5, 2006)

willtheshadow said:


> so your saying that when the game start both players already have their 1 and 3 chakras. if so then thanks cause that helps alot. now how about that first question......come on.......any takers......speculation.......o well. lol


so, yeah you understand it right.. and about the first question-maybe no money in...


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks i thoght thats the order it happens in, it just wasn't stated in the basicsso it was hard to run a chakra stealer like neji and hinata confidently. peace


----------



## Akkarin323 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm.
I think I may need a new team...but I love my current one so much....It just relies on FAR too much luck with chakra....
Gaara
Naruto
Sasuke


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah it seems like u would need to get lucky and get a shitload of nin to run that team.


----------



## sanbi no isonade (Dec 8, 2006)

my team usally consists of characters hitting every one and stalling

tamari
tenten
haku

but some times i mix it up with shika, kankuro, neji,lee, kiba and gaara

kankuros good becourse you can use any chakra
shika traps and delays
kiba hits all and cant be hit
temari defends all and attacks all
tenten and haku stalls and stops attacks and attacks all 
lee has a one hit kill unless theres a defence ie 50% damage
Neji attacks all ,attacks single and drains opponents chakra
gaara has a great deffence and traps enimies and kills instantly

i only really use any others for missions


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 8, 2006)

*uuh...*

too complicated for me to figure out. i can't use attacks! WHY?????

i looked in the manual, but it didn't help at all. WAY to vague! HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 9, 2006)

ok this is how it works:

1:u have to have the right chakra 
2:select the char followed by the attack u want to use.
3:this is where most poeple screw up u then need to select a target, the move may target the char usin the attack
4:click the ready button
5:if u used any attacks that require random chakra(Ex:all kiwamari defenses)a menu will appear asking u to select what chakra u want tto give up then u hit ok and ur done

i sent u a pm just incase u dont c this lol peace.


----------



## Babalu (Dec 28, 2006)

>_< I've no luck with picking teams. T_T The first team I had was only composed of my three favorite characters: Gaara, Sasuke and Hinata, and that went to hell in a basket pretty quickly. -sweatdrop- My current team, Sasuke, Tenten and Sakura isn't doing so great either. Sasuke just got knocked out. T_T I'll be lucky if I win this one.

STATUS THUS FAR:

WINS: 4

LOSSES: ...... 10......

T_T Poo...​


----------



## xris4o0 (Jan 11, 2007)

*How to play a buddy?*

plz guys or gals tell me how to play with a friend or buddy and some one whants to chalenge me plz do...


                I made my naruto-arena acc. 2 days ago so...
                                          Wins 
                                           15
                                         Losses
                                           12
         If you think i am noob that is your problem, DO NOT SAY IT.


----------



## xris4o0 (Jan 11, 2007)

*why is the site off !?!*

i can not go into the site why?


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 11, 2007)

xris4o0 said:


> plz guys or gals tell me how to play with a friend or buddy and some one whants to chalenge me plz do...
> 
> 
> I made my naruto-arena acc. 2 days ago so...
> ...




they haven't created a system to battle friends yet, it's all random



Sidenote: i have just created a team that hasn't been beaten yet (9-wins in a row) but i had to switch since i'm trying to unlock everyone


----------



## xris4o0 (Jan 11, 2007)

tx for info what is your nick so i add you ... plz


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 11, 2007)

xris4o0 said:


> tx for info what is your nick so i add you ... plz




same thing, Competitionbros


----------



## xris4o0 (Jan 12, 2007)

So are you the only one that chats here ... i do not see the others

My nick same too


----------



## Covenant Pie (Mar 27, 2007)

I got through a few quests and got Jirobou mainly cause my 3 chars are always Shika, Choji, and Temari. Seriously thouigh this game is cool, 8 wins 0 losses beat that


----------



## Makedamnsure (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone who wants to add me to their buddy list or private game my name is ^_^
im a pretty weak jounin 26-35 course im trying to do sasuke's quest for power buy no1 play's with ino...or team 8


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jul 5, 2007)

Sasuke's quest for power is easy just use him in a team with ten ten and haku ...but u gotta know how to use haku


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Jul 5, 2007)

Not bad but hide your chars so noone will steal your strategy  it's better that way


Oh and people Cs2 sasuke and kyuubi naruto kinda suck i easily beat them with basic chars


----------



## sasuke_chidori00 (Aug 30, 2007)

know y css and k-naruto sucks because the 2 character dont get it along well or the user dont know how to use them


----------



## Gary of the Funk (Mar 8, 2008)

well this is my player card.

anyone wanna play me?


Join The Naruto Online Multiplayer Game Naruto - Arena.com


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 8, 2008)

lawl necro


----------

